# بـرامـج"الـكتاب المـقدس"(صوت وصوره , بكل الغات,سكنـسار,اجبيـه, الخ الخ) كل ما تحتاجه



## !|!piro!|! (13 مارس 2007)

_*


الكتاب المقدس صوت وصوره على برنامج باوربوينت 
http://www.copticchurch.org/Presentations/Children_Bible.PPS


كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس في عام واحد 
http://www.copticchurch.org/Bible/Bible reading.xls


جدول منظم لقراءة الكتاب المقدس فى عام واحد 
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/Bible/bible.htm


حمل الكتاب المقدس عربى وانجليزى مع امكانيه البحث
 http://www.st-mina.com/main/Programs/app_1.asp


الكتاب المقدس المبرمج 
http://www.thegrace.com/download.htm

الكتاب المقدس بكل لغات العالم

 http://bible.com/bible_read.html

الكتاب المقدس بكل لغات العالم 
http://www.ethnicharvest.org/bibles

الكتاب المقدس بكل لغات العالم 
http://e-sword.net/bibles.html

http://e-sword.net/files/setup761.exe


الكتاب المقدس باللغه التركيه
 http://www.ethnicharvest.org/bibles/turkish.htm

الكتاب المقدس بالتركى 
http://www.funet.fi/pub/doc/bible/html/turkish


الكتاب المقدس عربى انجليزى 
http://www.thegrace.com/arabible.exe


موقع لتحميل الكتاب المقدس مجانا 
http://www.alinjil.net

موقع الكتاب المقدس 
http://answering-islam.org/Arabic/links.html


الكتاب المقدس المسموع 
http://www.engeel.org


الكتاب المقدس مقروء ومسموع 
http://www.jesusgrace.com/JG/BIBLE

موقع الكتاب المقدس والقطمارس والابصلموية والسنكسار 
http://www.alkalema.us/books.htm

http://www.copticchurch.org/Bible/Know_Bible.exe

الكتاب المقدس شامل الاسفار القانونية الثانية (ابو كريفا) 
http://www.servant13.net/download/Katamars.zip


الكتاب المقدس والقطمارس 

http://www.servant13.net/download/Katamars.zip


الكتاب المقدس والقطمارس 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/Katamars.zip


الكتاب المقدس والقطمارس والسنكسار الاصدار الثانى 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/katamaras.zip


العهد القديم على ملفات وورد 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/arabic_ot.zip


العهد الجديد على ملفات وورد 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/arabic_nt.zip


العهد القديم على ملفات اكروبات 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/Old_Gospels.pdf


العهد الجديد على ملفات اكروبات
 http://www.alkalema.us/download/Gospel_New.pdf



الكتاب المقدس على ملفات هوتميل 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/ArabicBible.zip



الاجبيه المقدسه 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/Agbeya_installer.zip



الاجبيه المقدسه 
http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html



الاجبيه المقدسه
 http://copticbooks.tripod.com/book_taks.htm#Agbia



الاجبيه المقدسه 
http://www2.iastate.edu/~tonic/Agbeya_installer.exe



الاجبيه المقدسه المسموعه 
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/006-Agpeya-index_.html



English Agbeya http://www2.iastate.edu/~tonic/Agbeya_installer.exe

English holly bible http://www.thegrace.com/arabible.exe


الابصلموديه المقدسة 
http://www.servant13.net/download/psal.pdf


الابصلموديه المقدسه المسموعه 
http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/Alhan/tasbeha.htm


كتب عن طقوس الكنيسه 
http://copticbooks.tripod.com/book_taks.htm



قاموس الكتاب المقدس 
http://www.servant13.net/download/holybible.zip


السنكسار 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/saneksar.zip


برنامج مسابقات فى الكتاب المقدس 
http://www.alkalema.us/download/comp.zip*_​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك مجهود رائع الرب يباركك †


----------



## stmary (19 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

الرجاء تعديل روابط الموقع من
servant13.net و alkalema.us
الى

www.alkalema.net

حيث اني حاولت التنبيه لذلك في مواضيع كثيرة لكن ظنوا انه اغراق اغراق

صلوا لاجلي


----------

